# WLAN Router Notebook und Desktop-PC



## TobGod (17. Mai 2004)

Hi,
also ich wollte für meinen Vater ein Netzwerk einrichten. Also:
Er hat einen WLAN Router von T-Online womit ich sein Notebook, dass über so eine PCMEDIA-Card verfügt, und einen Desktop-PC, der über ein ganz normales Patch-Kabel mit dem Router verbunden ist. So die Sachen hat er also alle bekommen. Nun habe ich ihm erstmal die Internetverbindungen eingerichtet. Es klappt acuh super. Man kommt mit beiden Rechnern problemslos ins Internet. Nun möchte ich aber wissen, wie ich nun noch ein Netzwerk ziwschen den beiden Computern herstellen kann. Also ich stelle mir halt vor, dass man z.b. unten im Wohnzimmer sitzt und oben mit dem Rechner kommunizieren kann. Ist ja auch der Sinn von WLAN . Und wenn ihr mir das beantowrten könnt, hätte ich noch gern gewußt, ob ich auch z.b. die Rechner ( möglichst ohne irgendwelche Tools ) gegenseitig steuern kann. Also z.b. wäre es möglich mit dem Notebook vom Wohnzimmer aus den Desktop-PC oben herunterzufahren oder sowas ? Bedanke mich schonmal und hoffe jemand kann mir detailliert sagen, wie ich so ein Netzwerk einrichten kann. Hatte schon unter http://www.windows-netzwerke.de geschaut aber nichts passendes gefunden.
MfG, Tobi

Oh und ich habe noch vergessen wie man es hinbekommt, dass beide Rechner dann auf den beim Desktop-PC angeschlossenen Drucker zugreifen können.


----------



## Maximodo (17. Mai 2004)

Wenn Windows XP auf den Rechnern ist kannst du den PC mit der RemoteDesktopConnection steuern. Start->Einstellungen->Systemsteuerung->System->Remote  wenn beide Rechner ins Internet kommen wird das Netzwerk schon bestehen. Werden die IPs vom Router per DHCP zugewiesen?
Drucker: Geh erst zum dem PC wo der Drucker angeschlossen ist dann in die Druckumgebung/rechtsKlick auf den Drucker ->Freigabe-> Diesen Drucker im Netzwerk freigeben
Bei dem anderen Rechner Start->Suchen->Computer geb die IP von dem Rechner an am dem der Drucker ist - Klick den gefunden PC an dann müsstest du den Drucker sehen RechteMaustaste auf Ihn und verbinden klicken


----------



## TobGod (17. Mai 2004)

Ne also ein Netzwerk besteht noch nicht da die Rechner sich nicht finden und anpingen funktioniert acuh nicht. Windows XP beide, richtig. Und IP von DHCP zugewiesen stimmt auch. Aber ich kann keine freigegebene Ordner von dem anderen Rechner sehen oder sonst was.


----------



## Maximodo (17. Mai 2004)

Dann wäre es hilfreich wenn du hier deine Konfiguration Postest 
Router/Firewall/IPs usw.
Grundsätzlich wenn beide Rechner im gleichen IP Bereich liegen zb 192.168.0.X
keine Firewalls aktiviert sind sollte es funktionieren.
Dein Router hat ja nur 1 Lan Interface und beide Rechner kommen zum Router um ins INet zu gehen also besteht das Netz auf jeden fall schonmal.
Naja Post mal die Konfig


----------



## TobGod (17. Mai 2004)

Hm der Router heißt glaube ich T-Sinus 130, ne Firewall ist nicht drauf, da der Router denk ich mal eine hat. IPs habe ich nicht vergeben habe auf DHCP gestellt, dass der Router mir selber IPs zuweisen kann.


----------



## Maximodo (17. Mai 2004)

Ok mach es so geh an beide Rechner Start->Ausführen cmd eingeben und in der Dosbox ipconfig /all ausführen. Das ganze von beiden Rechnern kopieren und hier posten  Sind die Rechner in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe?
Protokolle auf den Rechnern sollten mindestens sein Client für Microsoft Netzwerke/ Datei&Druckerfreigabe für Microsoft Netzwerke/ TCP/IP.


----------



## TobGod (17. Mai 2004)

Kann es leider nicht posten, da mein Vater woanders wohnt.. Aber du meinst es müssen nur Arbeitsgruppe stimmen, die Protokolle aktiviert sein an den Netzwerkkarten, IPs von DHCP zuweisen lassen und es klappt ? Wenn ich das nächste mal bei ihm bin guck ich mal ob alles so ist. Oder kann ich den PCs nicht einfach feste IPs zuweisen z.b. dem Notebook 192.168.0.2 und dem DesktopPc 192.168.0.3 ? Oder ist das nicht so gut ? Da man soll ja eine darauffolgende IP verwenden und wenn der Router z.b. 192.168.1.1 hätte, wäre das nicht so gut oder ? Und sonst muss man wirklich nichts machen ? So z.b. den WinXP Assistenten ausführen oder sowas ?


----------



## Maximodo (17. Mai 2004)

Also wenn dein Router im Lan die IP 192.168.1.1 hat und du willst feste IPs vergeben gehst du zu 
Rechner 1-TCP/IP
IP:  192.168.1.2
Standardgateway:192.168.1.1
DNS Server: 192.168.1.1

Bei Rechner 2 - TCP/IP
IP: 192.168.1.3
Gateway und DNS das gleiche wie bei Rechner 1 also IP des Routers 

das sollte es gewesen sein


----------



## TobGod (17. Mai 2004)

Woher weiß ich denn welche IP der Router hat ?


----------

